# How to use PVC without restricting water flow?



## KF7 (Sep 1, 2011)

This is the first time I'm going to use plumbing underneath a tank. I don't have any of the plumbing and haven't drilled the tank yet. I already have a Rena XP3, and a Hydor heater 5/8" is on order. The intake will be through bulkheads. The exhaust I haven't decided. The exhaust hose running outside the tank would make the insides look cleaner instead of having a return pipe running up to the surface from a bulkhead. The XP3 uses 5/8" ID hose. The problem is that PVC only comes in 1/2" or 3/4". The 1/2" PVC barb end fittings are the only size that will fit into the Rena tubing. The 3/4" is too big. But the ID of 1/2" PVC barb fitting is only 3/8", which will restrict the water flow (1/4" smaller than Rena tubing). Anyone have any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

it cost a bit more but i would suggest if you dont want to cut the flow and increase the pressure (not good for the pump BTW) then try going with flexible tubing... odds are the typical hardware store will have it to sell by the foot and it will not only keep the right size for you but with no 90 degree bends you will keep almost all of your flow ..


----------



## KF7 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks! I hadn't thought about that. I was locked into a PVC mind set and didn't consider flexible tubing comes in a lot more sizes than PVC. Thanks again!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

no worries..


----------

